# المنتديات الأدبية > منتدى الشعر والنثر >  >  صرت عمة ..

## إبتسامه

هلا .. كيف حالكم 
ابغي منكم طلب اني صرت عمة 
وابغي كلام حليو جدية يعبر عن شعوري كوني صرت عمة 
واني مااعرف اكتب اصلا 
اتمنى ماتقصروا 
ويسلموا حبايبي  :embarrest:

----------


## شاعر الرافدين

عماه قد سالت بكِ الساعات والاكوانِ
عماه ماذا بكِ بالله عليكِ أقرأي فنجاني
فعذابات شعبٌ صاغ عشقهُ بحرمانِ
عماه لا توصدي ابواب عشقي ووجداني
بل حرريني من قيودي وسجاني

اليكِ ارق التحية ومبروك كونكِ أصبحتي عمةً
شكراً لكِ مع ودي

----------


## إبتسامه

يسلموا اخ شاعر الرافدين 

ياريت ابغي المزيد ...
شكرا

----------


## إبتسامه

ابغي شي يعبر عن احساسي كعمه ..

----------


## بكاء القلم

ابتسامةلم أجرب بهذا الإحساس من قبل ( ماسبق وصرت عم )وإلا كان نفعتك خيّةدمتِ بخير

----------


## بوكوثر

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبر كاته
 مبروك ويتربه في عزكم ان شاء الله

   عمي عمي يا حنين الدنيا فيها
   عينك اتوريني ضحكات البحر 
    طوق اعيوني ابحنانك 
     وهذا شانك 
    شفتك احلام وبيوت اتعانق الدنيا
    وعلى رمش التعب ياعمه مرني
    اول النغمات احلاها واطيبها الاخير
    عمه عمه  هاك حظني 
     واصنع من اضلوع كاروك ومهد

   اتمنى ام يكون امتداد طيب
    خا دمكم بو كوثر

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

واووووووووووو ابو كوثر 
روعة روعة 
 يسلم ابداعك واحاسيسك 
مبروك ابتسامة 
ويتربى في عزكم

----------


## طائر أيلول

*ألف مليون مبروك أختي أبتسامة...............تتربي في عز أهلها إن شاء الله.......* 
*بعد طول إنتظار...ضحكت بوجهي الأقدار*
*وصرت عمه..أسم جميل يحمل حب ورنه*
*يا ناس فرحتي والله كبيره ..*
*فرحتي اليوم ما تكفيها ديره*
*وين طفلي اللي غير أسمي*
*ودي أضمه على قلبي وصدري*
*تراني كل يوم بجلس عند وحاكيه*
*هو صار مهجتي و يحلى لي طاريه*
*خلوني أعيش لحظة الأمومه*
*خلوني أشعر بمعنى العمومه*
*اليوم يختلف عن كل يوم*
*اليوم صرت عمه وعيوني مايجافيها النوم*
*..................................................  ..*
*أتمنى أن تنال أستحسانكِ أخيتي أبتسامة....والف مبروك مرة ثانية..*

----------


## إبتسامه

يسلموااا على المرور 
بكاء القلم ، بوكوثر ،نوارة الدنيا ،طائر ايلول
تعبتكم معاااي 
ثانكس

----------

